# calderas pirotubulares



## jhon jairo torres pino (Oct 23, 2007)

Buenas tardes
quisiera saber como llegar a diseñar el modelo matematico de una caldera pirotubular
ya que estoy en este momento realizando la tesis en este campo.

Jhon Jairo Torres Pino
Estudiente de 11 semestre de ing.electronica


----------



## ciri (Oct 27, 2007)

Modelo matemático de una caldera pirotubular?. yo se algo de calderas. pero!.

La electrónica donde quedo?


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 27, 2007)

No entiendo exactamente que es lo que pides.
Ademas tendrias que decir que tipo de caldera (pirotubular es una familia bien populosa), que tipos de fluidos, que tipos de fuentes de calor, que materiales, dimensiones, etc, etc, etc, etc, etc, etc, etc, etc. Calderas en una materia completa solo para tener una pequeña nocion, no hay modelos que las abarquen todas, si hay algunas leyes que las rigen en general.
Si das mas datos y te explicas mejor capaz se pueda ayudarte

Saludos.


----------



## Dano (Oct 27, 2007)

Diganme cual es la relación con electrónica, sino lo muevo a off-topic.

Saludos


----------



## thors (Oct 31, 2007)

¡¡¡ creo que no tiene nada que ver con la electronica  !   es TERMODINAMICA   pura


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 31, 2007)

Capaz queria ponerle electronica a una caldera (nada nuevo) pero queria modelizar la situacion, como sea se ve que no le entusiasmo en demasia.


----------



## bernardo ovallos (Abr 25, 2009)

hola a  todos necesito q alguien me colabore a como hacer un modelo matematico de una planta productora de yogurt aunque tengo mas problemas en modelos de tuberias


----------

